# hit me with your best shot



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

jst spent 4 days reading post....god i love it! you guys r some serious shooters
so can you tell me/us the best shot youve made?
mine?
17hmr 186 yds
22 winmag 172yds
22 revolver 37yds
all dogs 1shot 1 kill
and just one more thing ...1000rd day how many would you guess you killed for all that lead slinging


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Longest shot that was confirmed was at 550 with a 6mm Rem. Thjere were farther ones that I'm sure of but that was the only one that stayed outside the hole.


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

iv benn going back and forth for yrs and cant bring myself to use a centerfire for dogs..i realy want to get into coyotes we have plenty on our property in MT.. i have a 222 and a 223 for them


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

My best shot was when I was 13 years old. We had three shells left and my dad said there your shots unless you miss, but I get to pick the dogs. the first one was 350 the second was 423, and the last shot was 576. Those numers are in steps so they would be a little shorter in yards but not a whole lot. This past summer I got one at 314 yards with the 17 HMR with about a 10 mph crosswind. the range was right but I gt lucky on the windage


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

i have my rifles set up at 1" high @ 100yds ...where do you have your hmr set up to shoot 300+ yds?


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a cabelas sweet 17 3-12 on it you sight in dead on at 100 then have the turrets to adjust, really makes it easy there is no guess work except for windage. I dont think I would go any bigger on scope because 12 power really shows heatwave on a hot day though.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have shot quite a few way out there. Most of my shots are 600yds and less.

I have shot so many it is not funny. The funniest was a shot at about 350 and I hit it just right and the body did not move but the head shot 12 yds. I had to walk down to it and step it off.

I have also got a few triples. One would have been 4 with one shot but the 4th one moved and I missed it.

I have had many thousand round days. That is why I have so many rifles set up for shooting PD. I would say most of my days are 300 to 700rds.

22hornet
223 ar x2
223 rem700
22-250 Savage
6mmbr rem700.

Chuck Norris grinds his coffee with his teeth and boils the water with his own rage.


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

My longest was over 740 yards with a Kimber .204 Ruger topped with a Leupold 20X scope. I "walked it in" with 4 shots before connecting on the 5th. My witness will likely read this post within a day or two and tell you that I was lucky as hell. I won't argue with him. On a calm day, you can clean house out to about 400 without much trouble if you have the right equipment. Based on my experience, you almost have to hand load to get your groups below 1/2" at 100 yards. Otherwise, you are spraying lead and hoping to get lucky.


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

MOA) 
0 -1.5 *** 0.0 *** 4063.4 3.640 1466.3 0.000 0.0 *** 
100 -0.0 -0.0 0.0 0.0 3468.5 3.107 1068.4 0.080 0.0 0.0 
200 -1.4 -0.7 0.0 0.0 2948.9 2.641 772.2 0.174 0.0 0.0 
300 -6.9 -2.2 0.0 0.0 2485.6 2.226 548.6 0.285 0.0 0.0 
400 -18.0 -4.3 0.0 0.0 2067.2 1.852 379.5 0.417 0.0 0.0 
500 -37.4 -7.1 0.0 0.0 1694.0 1.517 254.8 0.577 0.0 0.0 
600 -69.1 -11.0 0.0 0.0 1378.5 1.235 168.8 0.774 0.0 0.0 
700 -119.3 -16.3 0.0 0.0 1144.8 1.025 116.4 1.014 0.0 0.0 
800 -195.9 -23.4 0.0 0.0 1004.3 0.900 89.6 1.296 0.0 0.0 
900 -307.0 -32.6 0.0 0.0 915.0 0.820 74.4 1.609 0.0 0.0 
hell of a shot with around 12ft of drop :beer: :sniper: 
just sayin...
http://www.eskimo.com/~jbm/cgi-bin/jbmtraj-5.0.cgi
heres a great site to find drop


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, I have the charts taped to the shooting bench. Zero at 350 and it helps a little. The target knobs help to a point, but you can only crank so much. The rest is hold-over and trigger squeeze. My buddy was calling the hits as he watched through the binocs. It was pure luck, and I wouldn't bet a nickel on doing it again. Anything out past that 400 mark is darn tough even if your rifle shoots sub MOA, the air is calm, and the rodent is nice and chubby.

Just bought a DPMS "sweet 16" and broke the barrel in this morning. I got 1-1/4" groups with handloads - not yet tuned to this gun. This one is going to be a challenge to consistently get to sub MOA. That tube is only 16 inches long, and the factory trigger is lousy. I have a friend who is the gunsmith at JP Rifles. Guess what his next project is?

There's still snow on the ground and I am already itching to get out again. I hope I can find some loading components soon... this primer / powder / bullet / case shortage is getting old.


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

well maybe this will help...
the only things i take to the range is a note book and a chronograph
i load 5 yes just 5 rds. in the note book is all the info about the load powder primer etc... then i add weather. i read somewhere on here about the moon or somthing like that from a marine sniper. i dont go THAT far with the info. i take no more the 2 guns they r already sighted in with factory ammo or left over loads that dont do so well in another gun i own. the bore is clean. the chrony is at 10yrds 1 shot at a time i record fps and where it hit.. i do it 5 times and put the gun away. that target goes with that page in the note book. then gun 2... if i have 2 or three bullet weights or loads i want to try i clean the bore after 5 rnds.. 1 gun cools while im working on the other. in my world there is only one shot ..thats the first one period! what the gun and bullet is doing after 5 rnds is called guessing or fun shooting. i always work on speed first then accuracy there all kinda math tables out there to tell you the rest of what you need to know. and just 1 more thing a gun shot at a bench at below 32 degrees will be way off at a dog field at 60 degrees iv had guys show up at the range with guns in ice chests and bags of ice to simulate a montana elk hunt LOL true story..hope this helps and keep up those long shots makes the short one look unmissable after awhile..if you keep in mind the first shot desides wether you live or die eat or starve 99% of the time those groups will get REAL tight
ok so i a little anal bout this stuff sorry :eyeroll:


----------



## digdugcrew (Dec 1, 2008)

Best shot?

Not my longest but here it is. My 1st trip using a borrowed Browning 22-250 50gr hp. - only had 1 box for this gun.

I took this gun out after the shots started to get past 250; and my 223 barrel was hot to say the least.

A lg standing p-dog was facing me with pups on the mound. Split her in half with the 1st shot the bottom was there but no top. - (I WAS HOOKED AT THAT POINT)

Then I proceeded to clean of the rest of the mound 5 dead in 5 shots. The rest of the box produced at least an 80% hit rate. As I write this I am questioning why I've never purchased a 22-250?

While I don't reload the white box Winchester is reported to be an excellent load.

Thanks
For the walk down memory lane P-dognut&#8230;

And yes lillopad was lucky, but I can attest to his ability to consistently produce red mist to 350ys with that Kimber. - AR's are cool but I don't know why he's getting rid of that gun?


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

nice shooting ... the 22/250 has been around a long time and guys r still lovin it for the first time LOL
iv seen alot of post about this vs that and so on and mainly 204 vs 22/250
i dont like giving thoughts or opinions without something to back it up....haveing said that heres what i think 
i dont know what ruger had in mind when they came out with the 204 but im guessing that they had to much invested in it to let it go. you can put lipstick on a 204 and all ya got is a pretty 22/250 :2cents: 
and thanx for the thanx
i love my memories i made them LOL


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

502yds 22-250 55grn SBT.............full moon baby


----------



## diggler55 (Nov 5, 2008)

just got a 17hmr about a week ago and sighted it in last weekend and just for the hell of it a set a shotgun shell up at 100 yrds, and blew the bullet right thru the primer, needless to say the 17 was going so fast it didnt make a bang.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

i would be carefull what yer shootin at man.


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

hi guys im dyin to get to mt and kill and chill...just wanted to give you a heads up-- the sweet 17 mentioned above or below.. is on sale at sportmans guide for $49.47 seems like a steal..this isnt a plug for SG or bsa....i own several bsa scopes and have had NO problems so far... and now im waiting for the sweet 17 to arrive lol


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I was talking about shooting PD with my Grandpa and he reminded me about a nice shot. I have always wanted to shoot a PD with a ricochet. A few years ago my grandpa and I were taking turns shooting. We would spot for each other. I noticed one by a rock and I shoot at the rock. This rock had kind of a bowl shape to it. I fired just right and the bullet fragments hit the PD and rolled him sideways a couple full rotations. My grandpa was laughing hard and he told me that was the best miss I have ever seen. I told him I was going for the rock and he remembered I wanted to hit one on a bounce. The darn thing was facing right at me. He would have come apart nicely if I would have put it right on him.

Chuck Norris' sperm is so badass, he had sex with Nicole Kidman, and 7 months later she prematurely gave birth to a Ford Excursion.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i would not put a bsa on my red ryder bb gun much less a rifle. Please do a box test on that bsa and then if it is the mil dot will you check the subtensions on that and see if they are acctually a mil or what they end up being. are the adjustments on turrets true moa or iphy? take the turrets and crank them to the top and bottom of their limits about 20 times then see how it tracks. sorry but there are alot better options out there and none of them involve a piece of glass made in china.


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

well i finally made it to MT.. went yestarday dogs everywhere!!!! swore id never do it but im going with the 223 next time  4inches of snow as we speak and still falling !!!!!!!! so much for spring  oh btw so far its 40 dogs 1 coyote and 1 skunk anybody want to sell a cheap snow blower LOL


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

My longest shots-

575 lazered (Rangefinder) yds with the 22-250. Two witnesses.

166 lazered yds with my .22Lr. Open sights. Three witnesses.

192 lazered yds with an M1 Garand .30-06. Open sights. One witness.


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

after 4 wks in MT braving the rain hail snow and heat.. I have to report the 223 was way to much gun for dogs and my 17hmr was shooting well i reached out to 223 yrds on 3 different dogs and a 238yrd with it. It took 24 rds ( three clips) to connect with that 1 dog LOL.
went 27 for 40 in 15mins at a small town with a 10/22 that flatout wanted to shoot that day for some reason. anyway i have no clue how many dogs i shot but i do know i shot 600rds 17hmr 300rds 22win mag 200 22lr and 120rds .223 for a grand total of 3 yots 1 skunk and 1 pork u pine.


----------



## digdugcrew (Dec 1, 2008)

Just got back from SD p-doggin, lots of dogs but they had been shot at before to say the least! Lots of kills with my CZ 453 varmint 17HMR (love that gun). But more importand my 7yr old son took his 1st dog(s) on this trip Savage cub in 22lr, does anyone have a recomndation on a quality 17hmr youth model bolt gun?


----------



## jellyroll22 (Jan 21, 2010)

508 confirmed dead outside the hole. Walked to dead dog and ranged truck.

.223 Rem 700 TAC 20''bbl in HS stock 6.5-20 x 50 Leupy with VH reticle, 55 gr NBT loaded over varget, Pretty good day. Best shot of trip was Dad with my 9mm emp at 31 yds out the truck window. It was his first trigger pull on that pistol.


----------



## Win.308Stealth (May 14, 2009)

Hereford, SD.
Winchester Model 70 Stealth 
.308 w/168 gr. Sierra HPBT
Super Sniper 20x scope
602 yards with a 19 mph wind from 9 o'clock.
Entered all info into a 5.11 Tactical ballistics watch (computer program in a wrist watch). First shot, tore the p-dog in half as it was standing on the horizon. The guide assured me that there is nothing past the horizon for 30 something miles, so it was safe to shoot over the horizon.


----------



## VaFatcat (Jan 23, 2011)

14 pt whitetail, 7mm Rem Mag, 407 yrds across a cornfield..
yote 75 yrds, fox 25 yrds, turkey x 2 35-65 yrds 17hmr
yote x (10) 50-300 + yrds, hogs x (8) 35-127 yrds 22-250
Black Bear 75 yrds, 260 Rem

These are my best shots from the standpoint of dropping within 5 yards of POI.. Have shot a boar (22-250) that ran about a quarter mile across a field before he dropped.
22-250 drops yotes in their tracks. Having killed 7 dogs with the hmr, I found the MER for this rifle to be very good for shooting <75 yrds... I don't shoot at anything beyond that range except crows and maybe an occassional rabbit.
I use alot of calls I learned to use them after I took a bad shot on a black bear one year... He ran so far I personally believe it died of a heart attack rather than the bullet.....


----------



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

I have 2 witnesses that I shot one at 275 yards with a 17 HMR. Took me about 10 shots due to the massive drop and wind. :sniper:


----------



## 32-40win (Mar 28, 2011)

I have not bothered shooting past about 250 since I whacked a Hun in a stubble field, couldn't tell it wasn't a gopher thru a 20x scope out there. I spend most of the time at 12x due to mirage. But, I have nailed gophers out to 150 with the .22LR. Favorites are the ones I hit low and they shoot straight up with the Bee or the .223.


----------

